
Frederick Douglass’ 200th Birthday: Great American Abolitionist - mkempe
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smithsonian-institution/frederick-douglass-200th-birthday-invites-remembrance-and-reflection-180968100/?no-ist
======
scroot
I hear he's doing great things

